# Help me decide where I want to be



## MsBluJay2u (Jul 26, 2014)

I read about Australia and I think so many things are wonderful about it so I have decided to apply for a 4 year VISA to go and work there. I work in computers and just got my degree in computer security but have been doing data analysis work for the last 8 years. I am pretty certain I can find someone there to hire and sponsor me.
Here are my criterias that would be ideal. 
1-I am intimidated to drive there so I am hoping to go to a place with reliable transportation. Someplace I can get from home to work within an hour or two by train or bus.
2- on my off time I like to be involved in artsy kind of activitiies. I will want to learn a lot about the history, how the people live, see their local crafts and learn about the different cultures living there. 
3- I want to be in a place where different cultures mix well together.
4- I obviously am not going to be rich over there so someplace I can live comfortably, affordably, without worry of high crime
5- I am not bringing furniture so it would have to be some place that typically has furnished flats.
6- there is no consideration for schools as I have no kids with me
7- not looking for a place where I will be more comfortable in the house than out.
8- city living and country living is fine with me
9- would you recommend a reloaction service to start out?
What cities would you recommend?
Are the income taxes different in different cities?

Thank you. I have many more questions I just have to think of them


----------



## MoonRising (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello MsBluJay,

I can suggest you come down to Melbourne. I have lived here for 10 years and its amazing over here - you will find all kinds of nationalities here, cafes and restaurants are among the best. Beautiful city and relatively low crime. Oh and Melbourne is the place for arts and entertainment more than any other city in Australia. Many Europeans have commented how European Melbourne comes across so I don't think you will be disappointed. 

The weather is notorious though - 4 seasons in one day! Public transport has bad reputation over here, but really its not so bad...I don't drive either... I just make sure to live close to public transport - there are trains, trams and buses. I live in the south east of Melbourne and takes me 25 mins to the city by train. Trams are much slower.

Anyways, this is just a bit of info to get you started... 

all the best!


----------



## MsBluJay2u (Jul 26, 2014)

MoonRising said:


> Hello MsBluJay,
> 
> I can suggest you come down to Melbourne. I have lived here for 10 years and its amazing over here - you will find all kinds of nationalities here, cafes and restaurants are among the best. Beautiful city and relatively low crime. Oh and Melbourne is the place for arts and entertainment more than any other city in Australia. Many Europeans have commented how European Melbourne comes across so I don't think you will be disappointed.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that information as Melbourne was top on my list of places. After doing more research I am not sure if I will be able to even get over there. I am choosing between Australia and New Zealand. Australia seems to have many more opportunities and the pay is better but its much harder for me to qualify for a VISA and it costs more to live. I still prefer Australia if I know I can get there and survive pretty well though. Seems to have so much more going on.

also ....I notice the advertisements for flats usually have a weekly rent. Do you actually pay rent every week? If not do you multiply weekly rent by 4 or 4.5 to get the monthly amount? I saw places for $350 a week but it costs nearly $3000 to move in. While that is really just a month in advance the difference sounds so drastic LOL


----------



## MoonRising (Jul 27, 2011)

MsBluJay2u said:


> Thank you for that information as Melbourne was top on my list of places. After doing more research I am not sure if I will be able to even get over there. I am choosing between Australia and New Zealand. Australia seems to have many more opportunities and the pay is better but its much harder for me to qualify for a VISA and it costs more to live. I still prefer Australia if I know I can get there and survive pretty well though. Seems to have so much more going on.
> 
> also ....I notice the advertisements for flats usually have a weekly rent. Do you actually pay rent every week? If not do you multiply weekly rent by 4 or 4.5 to get the monthly amount? I saw places for $350 a week but it costs nearly $3000 to move in. While that is really just a month in advance the difference sounds so drastic LOL


Yes immigration process over here is tough, NZ might be a better choice. But I'd suggest you speak wih a migration agent before you decide. The immigration stuff is very confusing... I myself made a very grave mistake by not speaking to a migration agent. This led me to losing the chance of getting PR! When I realised that I could have applied for PR, it was too late....The window of opportunity was gone.

Regarding rent payment. Yes accommodation is generally advertised for weekly rent. But you pay monthly, if through a real estate agent. I rent an apartment on my own and I pay monthly. But when I shared accommodation with others at a hostel type accommodation, I paid fortnightly.

The weekly rent is calculated for 30 days. So $350 weekly would mean $50 per day. Multiply that by 30 or 31 days and that's your monthly rent. Generally, you also have to pay bond which is equivalent to a month's rent. You get the bond back when you move out, provided you have not done any damage to the accommodation.

cheers


----------



## MsBluJay2u (Jul 26, 2014)

Did you miss your opportunity because of your age? Hope that's not too personal. I am 52thus the root of my problem. Late bloomer I guess. Thanks for your advise. I am in the process of selling my house and until that is done funds are too low to do anything, I looked up the advisors and honestly I rather pay them than frustrate myself. Their fee is about $3200 with sponsorship...I don't know if that includes the VISA fee. I am figuring I am going to need about $10,000 USD (if I leave all my possessions behind) to move so I plan on doing it right because I am not coming back any time soon. since you are not PR what percentage of your pay goes to taxes? And will you have to leave one day? I looked up the hostels and they are different than ones I have stayed in at other places...more expensive and less private. I will probably rather pay a person to rent a room out. At least I get to learn local stuff while I am there.


----------



## TheCoolKoala (Aug 5, 2014)

this really amazes me to consider restarting a life abroad at 52, sell the house and leave everything behind.
it's very brave ! hope things go well for you.
with your criteria, you might like Perth too. A very nice city.


----------



## MsBluJay2u (Jul 26, 2014)

TheCoolKoala said:


> this really amazes me to consider restarting a life abroad at 52, sell the house and leave everything behind.
> it's very brave ! hope things go well for you.
> with your criteria, you might like Perth too. A very nice city.


thank you very much. As it stands Australia will not allow me permanent residency because of my age so I guess I will have to go across the water to New Zealand or maybe the UK


----------



## humayun mughal (Aug 8, 2014)

TheCoolKoala said:


> this really amazes me to consider restarting a life abroad at 52, sell the house and leave everything behind.
> it's very brave ! hope things go well for you.
> with your criteria, you might like Perth too. A very nice city.


Hi I am new in this forum please guide me


----------



## danielfiery (Aug 8, 2014)

tHAT'S really beautiful city and relatively low crime. Oh and Melbourne is the place for arts and entertainment more than any other city in Australia .


----------

